# sticker making



## gaunty (Nov 13, 2007)

Is there away you can make stickers with a regular printer and design programs?


----------



## jonty (Jan 4, 2008)

No you need a cutter plotter. You send the data from your pc to the plotter and it does the rest.


----------



## gaunty (Nov 13, 2007)

how much does one of these cost. Isn´t possible on a regular inkjet printer?


----------



## Platinum-Ink (Nov 27, 2007)

You won't need a plotter (such as a Roland GX-24) unless you plan on cutting or printing/cutting vinyls in which case you'd also need special software to create cut paths OR a plug-in for illustrator. The plug-in would be used to put registration marks on your print which you'd put in your plotter to have cut. You may be able to find a small roll of vinyl that you can feed through your printer but i'm not sure how well it would work. I use a GX-24 to cut vinyls and it's awesome. For printing stickers, I have an Epson 7800 with ultraChrome inks. After I print, I run the vinyl through a cold laminator, then register on my plotter and cut. You can find places to have stickers printed for you for reasonable prices if you don't want to make the initial investment. All in all, I wouldn't recommend using cheap sticker paper in a standard printer due to the fact they don't stick well, they fade and weather fast, and it most likely won't represent what you're trying to in a good way (or atleast in a way you'd probably like it to). Look around and go to signmaking and printwear shows.. check everything out before making any big decisions. Good luck!

(google: signmaking show in atlantic city, some coming up soon!)


----------



## mikejohn (Feb 14, 2008)

Here is the Best site for sticker printing!

Stiker Printing
Looking for Sticker Printing? PrintingBlue offers Online Sticker Printing Services, Color Sticker Printing, Custom Sticker printing, Vinyl Sticker Printing and more


----------

